# Robot Programming challenge



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2008)

Microsoft is hosting a competition to program (virtual) robots to perform various functions.
All you need is Microsoft Robotic Studio 2008, and one of their free programming IDEs like Visual C# Express. (all free stuff)

So if you are into programming robots check out Robochamps


Note : You will need silverlight installed to view the web site.


----------

